# DA 9000 wheel set



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone riding any of the 9000 wheel sets? How do like them? I'm thinking of upgrading to the c24 in the spring, I'm looking for a solid set of all around wheels for a Clydesdale. I haven't read to many reviews from consumers. I like the 24 which are clincher/tubeless option and the aluminum braking surface. I'm also eyeing a set mavic ksyriums.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

C24 is really nice but very light. 
I'd go 9000 hubs on DT rims, 24 front and 28 rear. Cheaper/more durable than the C24.
Mavic=no way.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I've been riding the 9000 series C35s this spring/summer. Riding them with 700x25 GP4000S tires. Overall very happy with this setup, reasonably aero, reasonably light. The build quality of the Shimano wheels seem excellent, much higher than Mavic and on-par with Campy's pre-built wheelsets.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Mavic is very good at making very average wheels and charging a lot for them.

I'd go with what Cinelli said. If you're looking for different hub options, I'd check out the White T11 hubs.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I have two sets of the C24 wheels (7850 series) and they are superb. There is no way, imho, any shop built wheel will be as durable, at near the weight of the C24....and it doesn't have a weight limit. Its an engineered wheel and virtually in a class by itself. It is a bit pricey though. 
I like the C35 too. A lot, in fact.


----------



## mann2 (Oct 16, 2012)

Been using the 9000 C50's for the past year, they're really solid. Been on 9000 C24's and 7850 C24's previously. Quite satisfied with the line.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

my 7900 C24s are sweet.

nice to look at, nicer to ride...


----------

